# Lambchop Rasbora Questions/concerns



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

Almost a month ago I ordered about 10 lambchop rasbora and last week they arrived. They have been placed in a 10 gallon, fairly heavily planted and decorated tank. Even though I tried to a my research before ordering them and even though several websites told me that they are fine in a minimum of 10 gallons I have recently been told that the tank is way too small for them. Is this correct? I don't really have many other options for them at the moment, unfortunately. I'm concerned because even though they are active they aren't really eating flake food. I'll be getting frozen food, but they seem to scared when I come near the tank, and then swim to the whatever corner of the tank is farthest from the food (even though there are plenty of dead leaves and plants to hide behind).

Should I be concerned? Is there anything I should be doing to make them more comfortable or are they just a skittish fish?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

From what I've read they are skittish fish that prefer very densely planted tanks that are not brightly lit.
I like to use this site for fish info:
Trigonostigma espei ? Lambchop Rasbora ? Seriously Fish
60x30cm=24"x12" for recommended minimum tank size.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

10g is about the minimum size, but it's fine. 
They're skittish and need some time to settle in. Also, they might think that you intend to eat them. Providing a dither fish of some sort might help- perhaps a trio of male endlers? Something small and bold would show them that it's safe.


----------



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

I was trying to keep it Thai or at least SE Asian. Sparkling gouramis, maybe?

Also, they're doing this thing where the whole school just swims upwards against the wall in the back corner of the tank repeatedly. Any ideas what that's about?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Could they live in a 10 gallon? Yes they could, but from owning them myself, they are more active than rummy nose tetras and I think even a 20 gallon tall isn't a large enough foot print for them to swim happily in. But yes they could live in the rather small space of a 10 gallon tank.

They can be a little skittish at first like all fish until they learn you aren't a threat. There are ways you can positively associate yourself to the fish so they arent in fear of you (I can literally scoop mine up with one hand mine are so comfortable around me), but since they are rather new and still settling in, I would minimize the possibility of stressing them much.

Just give them time. But I would be a bit worried about then not eating. For right now since they are scared of you, I would put flakes in a gentle/calm area of the water surface so they stay afloat longer and then walk away and just let them eat in peace (my espei rasbora are one of my most eager eaters) to make sure they arent starving to death.

They arent skittish in general, just currently are until they feel comfortable with their new surroundings. Schools of fish usually are the ones considered dither fish, but I guess bold endlers could speed things up. Floating plants might help, but I think the best is time and just positively associating yourself to the fish (even normal/daily encounter and feedings slowly builds positive experiences with your presence as they gain trust in you that you are not a threat/danger to them and actually are a good thing for them (food), but remember they are scared of you currently because all the stress/trauma they been through getting to your house and you can imagine they probably arent too fond of humans since humans have been starring at tthem, maybe even tapping on the glass, and were chasing and netting them (and most likely you were the last one looking at them in their bags while they were feeling extra vulnerable with no where to hide and netted them into the tank) so it's no wonder why fish can take some time to become possitively associated/comfortable with humans.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

If you had them less than a week they still need time to adjust. A 10 gal is fine for them if that is the only fish you keep in there. Do not add any other fish. Add more plants if you can like vals or water sprite or some types of ferns if you do not already have those. Live grindal worms would be great for them as well. My borara maculatas go after sinking pellets not just what floats in the water column. So shrimp pellets might work for lamb chops too. I keep scuds in their tank for the CPDs and the boraras go after the baby scuds. Unfortunately the adults scuds are too large and I keep having to catch them and sell them on AB.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

brwagur said:


> I was trying to keep it Thai or at least SE Asian. Sparkling gouramis, maybe?
> 
> Also, they're doing this thing where the whole school just swims upwards against the wall in the back corner of the tank repeatedly. Any ideas what that's about?


 Water parameter's?


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

I consider a 10 gallon way too small for these fish at this number. I have 12 in a 90H and these guys use the entire tank. They like open areas to swim and move about.

G


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

I would never put those guys in a 10g, they are some very active fish. I got 10 in my 40b and man they are gorgeous fish, I got them about a week ago and they are very bold and they school in tight groups now that they have acclimated. Excellent choice in fish, but I would suggest a bigger tank. Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

A 10 gallon tank is fine for them. Would bigger be better? Probably, but it's not necessary to run out and get another tank or give up these fish. Just give them time to adjust.


----------



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I got them some frozen food and now they're eating great. I'll try re-introducing them to dry food as well because they are also becoming much less skittish. They also seem to be doing fine in the smaller tank, now, and have stopped swimming against the wall. They generally hang out in a large school in the shade with fish breaking of in pairs and threes to explore the plants and branches in the tank. I do have a lot of plants, though, and almost half the surface is covered in water lettuce. They seem much happier all of a sudden and are suddenly surprisingly calm.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ehh, just felt like voicing.

Rasboras really are some active fish, so the 10 gallon is confined for their activity level. It's like keeping a known active dog breed in a small room or tiny yard all the time, in which they become withdrawn, unhappy and dare I say stressed being in a confined space. For another analogy it's like keeping a human cooped up in a room or cell all the time and you know how that results in mental health. More related analogy is for example a hyperactive fish like danios in a 10 gallon, albeit they would be more so affected since they are even more active than rasboras. Just like not having enough of conspecifics or other stress factors like confined spaces, it does stress and affect the fish's mental health which is why withdrawn activity levels, increased aggression and other behaviors are witnessed. 

Not saying the OP or anyone else is a bad person, but these are true and that is just the advice. I am sure we all do things that negatively impact the fishes' health one way or another, in a big way or small, and whether we realize it or not, but there is a line somewhere that responsible fish keepers should provide the basic care "requirements" (while not exactly "necessary", it is highly advised, you know, like keeping active rainbowfish in a 20 gallon tank, just not enough room for their swimming needs).

There is a difference in surviving and thriving happily. One day if you upgrade to a larger tank with the rasboras or another fish and witness these differences firsthand, you won't resort back to keeping an active fish in too small of a tank and probably actually be like those of us advising others against so. Again, nothing personal, you seem rather new (at least to the species, so you didn't know any better) and we probably all have made some "beginner" mistakes, but just giving insight.

Great fish, just not a tank size I would recommend keeping them in, sure they will live, but just not happy as they would be. Hey, those $1 per gallon sales come up quite often and just $10 more and you could get at least a nice 20gallon long (better for the fish, more fish, more room for plants!) or get a used tank!

Well, that is all


----------



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

No offense taken. The order took a couple weeks to process and by the time I received them I had already learned that they may not be the best fit for the tank. I'm planning on getting a larger tank soon, actually, but the bummer is that I scaped the 10 gallon specifically with the rasboras in mind and I was wanting to make my new tank a biotope from a different area :/ I've just got to figure out what to do now to make things work out ok for both me and the fish.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

You and the Chops will be happier for it! Wouldn't you rather have the fish thrive versus just survive? I am sure that you would ;-)


----------



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

This is the tank, btw:









Anyone have any suggestions for replacements once I move them?


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice tank, I like the natural look. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

Just a quick update: I moved them to a 55 gallon (by themselves, for the time being) and they're doing the same dang thing. They spend all day in the back right corner of the tank. I think maybe they think their refection is a larger school? I don't know. They're adorable and I love them but they're dumb


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Give them time to adjust. The 10G tank is good to hold them for quarantine but the 55G should give them room to swim and school. They're one of the best schooling fish.

They might come out when the lights are off. Oh, a strong current will help them be more active schoolers.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a mix of espei (lambchop) and hengel's rasboras in my 33g. It's a large active group of 17 fish who almost never stop moving, both together and separately. I guess there's safety in numbers.


----------



## brwagur (Sep 26, 2015)

They've started coming out more now. There's a big aponogeton in the back corner and that's there safe space, they like to hang out around it.


----------

